

Is San Francisco Trying to Kill AirBnb With a 15% Tax? - Triplepundit
http://www.triplepundit.com/2012/03/san-francisco-airbnb-ta/

======
pacaro
I was musing about hotel taxes just the other day. Someone chooses to come to
your city, spends money on a hotel room and probably patronizes other local
businesses. So what does the typical city do? Do they say "Thank you for
injecting much needed cash into our economy!" - of course not, they say "Hey
sucker! Pay us another 15% for the privilege of occupying a hotel room in our
fine city". As far as I can tell, they get away with it because "every city
does this"

------
paulhauggis
The government wants their cut. Any time you try to get around taxes/laws like
this you will run into trouble.

